# Cold Process SBS



## coltsfan (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anyone experienced blistering with Soprema's High Velocity Membrane Adhesive in a cold process SBS system?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry I have no experience installing cold process SBS. Self Ahdering or torch down only.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

To much adhesive will cause it to blister. It should be applied thin...


----------

